# Psuedo Iwagumi From Perth



## vollphann (Jun 3, 2005)

*I like it!*

A very minimalist approach. I would add a solid background(blue or black). Nice use of rocks. Keep us updated. One or two spike type plants might add some height interest; something like Crypt Lutea randomly placed.


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

Very nicely done... Minimal... I'd think a nice white background would really complement your set-up, or a gradient of white to blue... Like the sky... Where in Perth is Nature's Aquarium located? I visit there at least once a year...


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Looks great. Especially the second pic with the waves in the water. Only distraction is the curtain and the inconsistent background in the first image.

I could see a bunch of threadfins swimming around in there... any plans for fauna? :fish:


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice. I like it just as it is. Many [all?] of Amano's tanks don't use a background either. Are the intake/output tubes made of glass? I'm on a lily tube kick is why I ask...


----------

